# Wiring Peco n scale code 55 turnouts



## G1-L Tech (Dec 7, 2016)

As the title says,....how in the name of time do you wire these things for DCC and what the hell does a frog have to do with anything?
Is there anyone out there that can tell/show me??
The reason I ask is that I think I am doing something wrong,...when I have it 'wired' to my layout and try to switch it to the turn out, it shuts off my NCE Power cab system, so what am I doing wrong?:goofball:
HEEELLLP!!!!:cAnada:
Thanks!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Frog polarity*



G1-L Tech said:


> As the title says,....how in the name of time do you wire these things for DCC and what the hell does a frog have to do with anything?
> Is there anyone out there that can tell/show me??
> The reason I ask is that I think I am doing something wrong,...when I have it 'wired' to my layout and try to switch it to the turn out, it shuts off my NCE Power cab system, so what am I doing wrong?:goofball:
> HEEELLLP!!!!:cAnada:
> Thanks!


G1-Tech;

First, I'm guessing you are using the Peco turnout with a metal frog. Is that correct? Peco calls it an "Electrofrog." They also make a turnout with a plastic frog which they call an "Insulfrog." With the plastic frog the frog has nothing to do with how the turnout is wired. The wiring is the same for DCC as it would be for DC, there is no difference. With the metal frog, you have an option of running a wire to the frog, or not. With the wire it becomes a "live frog" effectively this makes the frog just another short piece of rail that has electricity in it just like any other rail. When wired up like this, the " live" frog needs to be electrically switched when the turnout is set to the opposite route. This is necessary because the frog is electrically the left rail as the loco runs through it on one of the two possible routes; and the same frog will be the right hand rail on the other route. The electrical switching of the metal frog's "polarity" is typically done with a Micro-switch, or the contacts of a switch machine. The "common" (COM.) terminal of the Micro-switch is wired to the frog and the "normally closed"(NC.) and "normally open"(NO.) terminals of the switch are wired one to each of the two outer rails at the points end of the turnout. If these (NO.) and (NC.) wires are reversed, that will cause a short circuit. If you are getting a short circuit there are a couple of ways that can happen. Peco turnouts, (both metal and plastic frog types) are "current routing." That means they act as electrical switches. When you set the turnout to the main line route the turnout feeds power to that track. When you throw the turnout for the siding, power is fed to the siding. For this current routing thing to work, it is very important that the track power is fed to the turnout ONLY from the end with a single track that is closest to the moving rails (points) end of the turnout. at the other (frog) end of the turnout (again both plastic and metal frog types) the stubby rails that come off the frog and connect to the inside rails of the two tracks need to have plastic, insulated rail joiners. This means that the turnout gets power only from one end. (the points end) If you have drop/feed wires, or metal rail joiners, or both, feeding power from the opposite (frog) end, that's wrong, and usually will cause a short circuit.

Can you post a photo of your turnout and show how you have wired it? That would help a lot.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

Photo 1 shows typical turnout with plastic frog

Photo two shows the bottom of one of my turnouts with wiring. Ignore the short red and green jumper wires. They are built into your Peco turnout. The bare wires at the side connect to the outside running rails. The white wire in the center connects to the frog. I build my turnouts with metal frogs. If you have a plastic frog, similar to Photo 1, then you don't need the white wire, or any wires except normal track feed wires at the points end and insulated rail joiners at the frog end.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I use HO Pecos but assume their N scale
turnouts use the same engineering.

If so, there should be no difference in wiring a Peco
turnout for DCC. They are wired the same as DC.

If you have Peco Insulfrogs, as Traction fan
mentioned, they are power routing. If you want
the diverging tracks to be always powered you may
need to add a drop from the frog rails.

If you have Peco Electrofrogs, you must use
an insulated joiner between the frog rails and
the connected tracks. The frog rails change
phase (polarity) when the points are thrown
and short if not insulated joiner.

Don


----------



## G1-L Tech (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you both for your answers, VERY helpful!&#55357;&#56835;
I have, however, figured out my problem. It's really amazing what you can do when you pay attention and actually read the instructions!!:goofball:
Thanks again. :cAnada:
:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Eusjim (Dec 16, 2014)

*Frogs short*



G1-L Tech said:


> As the title says,....how in the name of time do you wire these things for DCC and what the hell does a frog have to do with anything?
> Is there anyone out there that can tell/show me??
> The reason I ask is that I think I am doing something wrong,...when I have it 'wired' to my layout and try to switch it to the turn out, it shuts off my NCE Power cab system, so what am I doing wrong?:goofball:
> HEEELLLP!!!!:cAnada:
> Thanks!


Some Peco have two pieces of rail converging with a metal V. That is a frog. Some switches isolate the two sides of the v with plastic. Still looks like a V, just has plastic isolation. When the v is all metallic it must be isolated from the rails, as it will otherwise short the two rails. Look up "model train turnout parts" on the web for a good primer on nomenclature of the different parts. Here is one such site: http://www.building-your-model-railroad.com/turnouts.html


Decided to look up the origin of "frog" and got this: The point at which the left and right rails cross in a switch or turnout is called the frog. The term comes from the similarity in appearance to a pair of frog's legs. On both models and the prototype, frogs can be a single solid casting or formed from bends in the intersecting rails.


----------

